# "Hairy" paw pads



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Ruby is developing nasodigital hyperkeratosis, which is basically overgrowth of the paw pad tissues. It gives them a weird hairy appearance. Does anyone else have a Vizsla (or other dog, for that matter) with this? Any remedies? 

Here's a not so great photo of Ruby's paw pad. Hers is mild, but I definitely think it's starting. It's the most severe on her dew claw paw pad, which is what you see in the photo.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never heard of it. It almost looks like a fungus.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never looked this closely. But just checked since they're both laying on me and no. I do not see this.


----------

